# Brembo Brakes



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Menace said:


> Installed Brembo brakes yesterday on a 2012 Cruze. It's the kit that is listed for the Sonic. Since the Sonic and Cruze use the same calipers and rotors they bolted right up. The spacing for the caliper bracket was the same. Just had to remove the dust shield, and use a 15mm spacer so the wheel would clear the caliper. Might be able to get away with a 10mm, but all I had was a 15.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WYdkf4wEQUw


Video link has changed to https://youtu.be/e5hMkJLZ4ak


----------

